# Schleienangeln



## Carpman (18. Januar 2001)

Moin, MoinIch hab mir mal überlegt irgendwann im Frühling auf Schleinen zu gehen. Nun ist wohl der See in dem ich angel ziemlich voll von mittelgroßen Karpfen. Dazu kommen noch ein paar Klodeckel und diverse Rotaugen. Jetzt will ich aber eine (oder auch mehrere) der vereinzelt vorkommenden Schleien fangen, hab nur keinen Plan wie ich mir da eine rauspicken soll.
Geht das bei einen Verhältnis 
Karpfen-Schleien :  7 : 1  ???[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Carpman am 18-01-2001 um 16:11.]


----------



## hecht24 (18. Januar 2001)

ist nich einfach.vieleicht mit mistwuermern als koeder.einen koeder den nur schleien fressen gibt es wohl nicht

------------------
imma cool bleiben


----------



## Andreas_S (18. Januar 2001)

ja, würmer sind gut oder wie wäre es mit einer sehr großen teigkugel?

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
         www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Lynx (18. Januar 2001)

Hi Carpman,
Schleien fressen alles kleine Zeug am Grund.
Gut gehen sie auf Zuckmückenlarven Würmer Schnecken und Muscheln.
Im Frühjahr könnte es für Schleien noch zu kalt sein.

------------------
  WO


----------



## CARPFREAK (18. Januar 2001)

ahoi carpman,
würde dir raten im Hochsommer in den Abendstunden auf Schleien zu gehen.
Als Köder würde ich Mistwurm,Springwurm,Zuckmückenlarven oder Mais nehmen.Du kannst jedoch nie ausschließen das du etwas anderes fängst gerade die Schleie ist in der Hinsicht ein schwieriger Fisch.
Aber ab und zu ein schöner Brassen kann doch auch nicht schaden.Gruß vom CARPFREAK
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ES LEBE DAS CATCH AND RELEASE


----------



## Donaufischer (18. Januar 2001)

hallo CARPMAN,
die schleie ist eine der wichtigsten nebenfische des karpfen und um diesen fisch zu angeln gilt es mit nem teig anzufuttern mit n paar trix ist aber nicht so einfach.
gibt&acute;s in diesem gewässer auch pflanzen die bis zur oberfläche herauf reichen.------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 19-01-2001 um 00:01.]


----------



## Schulti (19. Januar 2001)

Hi Carpman!
Hast Du schon mal davon gehört, einen Angelplatz mit einer Harke oder einem Rechen zu bearbeiten (Natürlich unter-wasser-technisch). Danach sollen sich u.a. Schleien einstellen, die dann die aufgewirbelten und freigelegten Würmer, Schnecken usw. fressen.  Habs&acute;s zwar selber noch nicht getestet, aber ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dasß diese Methode in Ufernähe was bringen könnte!

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch**
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## TinkaTinka (19. Januar 2001)

Hallo !!!!Unser Gewässer sieht ähnlich aus, was Karpfen und Bresen angeht.
Letztes Jahr habe ich ein paar schöne Schleien gefangen als werder Karpfen noch Bresen bissen ( Ende Februar ).
Angeltiefe : 6,70 m ( an der ersten Kante )
Weite : 8 m ( shimano FX beringt ), Schnur 12/10, 16 er Haken,Schwimmwr 1,5 gr.,Köder eine Made + ein Caster, geangelt habe ich jeweils 4 Stunden in dieser Zeit habe ich jeweils außer dem Grundfutter ständig Caster geschossen ( sinkende !!!!! ) insgesamt immer ca. 1/2 Liter. Nach dem Fang von ein paar schönen Rotaugen habe ich immer nach ca. 3 Stunden Schleien gefangen, insgesamt an 4 Tagen 5 Stück von ca. 3 Pfund, leider ist mir bei der Handlandung immer der Haken aus dem Maulk gefallen und der Fisch war weg.
Als die ersten Bresen anfingen zu beissen, war es vorbei mit Schleienfangen.
Viel Spaß beim Testen !!!!!!1
Gruß Achim


----------



## Donaufischer (19. Januar 2001)

ja tinka tinka ist ein vorsichtiger fisch hält aber so zwischen pflanzenbeständen freßwege-straßen ein; ist gut zu locken mit kokosflocken ( kokosflocken sind überhaupt eine gute sache ) und mag zb. sehr gerne regenwürmer die man auch zur anfütterung so wie die kokosflocke in der lockeren teigkugel anbieten kann.

------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## Schulti (19. Januar 2001)

Hab&acute; auch schon öfter gehört das anfüttern mit kleingeschnittenen Würmern ganz gut sein soll!

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch**
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## Matte (19. Januar 2001)

Versucht mal das Vorfach durch einen hohlen Halm zu ziehen, am Ende des Halmes kommt ein kleiner Haken und nur eine Made drauf.-------;;;;;;;;;;;;§--ist Vorfach
;;ist Halm
§ ist Haken mit Made
Warum nur Schleie diesen Köder nimmt weiß ich nicht, habe meisten keinen "Beifang".


----------



## Donaufischer (20. Januar 2001)

Hallo Schulti,
das mit den zerteilten regenwürmern in der teigkugel ist wirklich gut.
so auch die kokosflocken, erfahrung aber nur mit welchen die nicht gereröstet wurden, diese werden mit der teigkugel am bodengrund aufsetzen um je nach dem wie fest der teig ist nun wieder nach oben an die wasseroberfläche steigen, um nach einiger zeit abzusinken. locken optisch ok ( und das 3X ), erzeugen im wasser eine super duftwolke
naja das ist schon ok.
soll ich mal mein teigkugel rezept posten?
------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 20-01-2001 um 00:31.]


----------



## Carpman (20. Januar 2001)

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten, und dann werd ich wahrscheinlich mal im Mai etwas (oder alles zusammen) davon ausprobieren.
Hoffentlich klappt dat mal...


----------



## Donaufischer (20. Januar 2001)

kleiner nachsatz @ Carpman!
schlammiger grund und pflanzen; eigentlich immer gutes schleiengewässer.
tinka tinka ist vorsichtig! ungestört zeigt sie zb. walzen an der oberfläche, fressblasen ( fressroute zwischen wasserpflanzen )usw.
köder: tauwurm, mistwurm, mais, weissbrot, brotkruste, maden weiß, caster, brotkruste plus made,.....usw.
anfütterung: mehrere tage den platz
teigkugel rezept:
semmelbrösel 2 teile
biquittmehl 1 teil
mais grob gemahlen 1 teil
hanfmehl 1 teil
kokosflocken 1 teil
maiskörner plus wasser aus der dose
tauwürmer geschnitten 4-5 handvoll
mischen plus wasser, nicht zu klebrige konsistenz, ergibt excel. futterkugel!
auch während des angelns von zeit zu zeit nahe der pose einwefen.
also dann PETRI HEIL!


------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## silentwatcher (25. Januar 2001)

Hi Carpman, an deiner Stelle würde ich nicht bis Mai warten, versuchs im März. Such dir an deinem Gewässer einen flachen Bereich der sich durch die ersten Sonnenstrahlen schnell erwärmt, besser wäre aber ein  flaches Gewässer mit dunklen Grund aufzusuchen (zB. Torfstich) durch den dunklen Boden wird das Licht absorbiert und das Wasser erwärmt sich schneller. Als Anfütterung würde ich eine herbe Mischung empfehlen z.B gerösteter Hanf, Blutmehl mit zerteilten Mistwürmern etc.
Die Farbe sollte auch keinen zu großen Kontrast zum Grund haben, also besser dunkles Futter verwenden das keine Wolken nach dem einwerfen macht(lockt nicht soviel Weissfische an). Als Köder würde ich ein Mistwürm/bündel verwenden, zwar wird darauf auch ein Karpfen oder Brassen beissen aber die wahrscheinlichkeit das eine Schleie dadurch angelockt wird ist erheblich größer.mfg SW


----------



## Helmet (26. Januar 2001)

Hoi Freunde!Probiers mal mit Mais, oder Brot! Schlein sind ja auch Allesfresser wie der Karpfen! Kannst mal probieren!Ciao Helmet ;o)

------------------
!!! Köhlerhunter 2000 !!!


----------



## Raver0008 (26. Januar 2001)

Hi! Also bei uns hier hat die Schleie vom 15.03. bis 31.05. Schonzeit, deswegen kann ich Dir keine konkreten Tips fürs Frühjahr geben! Ansonsten reagieren Schleien (ähnlich wie der Aal), auf Blutgelee oder kleine Blutboilis, wo die Karpfen weniger drauf stehen! Wir haben hier allerdings ein Vereinsgewässer, wo es sich nicht vermeiden läßt mal ein Schleie auf Karpfenköder zu bekommen, da ist das Verhältnis umgekehrt!
Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, kann ich keine Schleien mehr sehen, da wird das Catch and Release zur besonders schleimigen Angelegenheit!Petri Heil

------------------
 http://home.t-online.de/home/raver0008


----------



## TinkaTinka (28. März 2001)

Hallo Steffen !!Hier noch nen älterer Beitrag zu Deiner Frage.
Gruß Achim


----------



## steffen (28. März 2001)

Hi Achim,Ja DANKE, den hab ich auch schon gesehen!!!STeffeN


----------



## Franz_16 (11. April 2001)

tach tach,
hab auf Schleien gute Erfahrungen mit Mistwürmern an der Pose gemacht, die stehen immer gerne in der Nähe von Schilf

------------------
Das Leben ist kein BigMäcGruß
Franz


----------



## steffen (16. April 2001)

Hi Leute,Wir konnten nicht mit Würmern fischen, weil auch Brassen, Rotaugen und sogar Stichlinge am Platz waren und die haben sich die dann gleich einverleibt!!!Steffen


----------



## steffen (16. April 2001)

@tdonat ja ich habe dann auch Mais genommen zwischendurch, aber da sind dann immer die Karpfen gleich zur Stelle gewesen!!Bis denne Steffen


----------



## tdonat (16. April 2001)

Ja ist klar, aber wenn man gezielt auf Rotaugen geht, dann fängt man nicht nur Rotaugen oder? So ist das leider bei jedem Fisch! Aber wie wäre es denn mit einem Futterkorb für Maden als Montage und am Haken, der etwas über Grund steht, an dem 3 Maden geködert sind! Da hatte ich auch schon Erfolg mit!

------------------
Gruß und Petri Heil






 tdonat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auch Studenten sind Menschen


----------



## tdonat (17. April 2001)

@Steffen
Das ist natürlich lästig! Ich habe meine Schleien bis jetzt immer mit Mais gefangen!

------------------
Gruß und Petri Heil





 tdonat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auch Studenten sind Menschen


----------



## steffen (18. April 2001)

@tdonat ja danke, werde ich mal nächstes mal ausprobieren!!!Gruß Steffen


----------



## TinkaTinka (6. Juni 2001)

Hai !Hier sind noch ein paar Tips zum Schleienangeln.Gruß Achim


----------



## Veit (25. Januar 2002)

Wenn so viele Karpfen im Gewässer sind, dann würde ich es mal ein dunkles Lockfutter mit Blutmehl, purer Mistwurmerde (mit Würmern) und Zimt empfehlen. Mit diesem Zeug kann man Karpfen und auch Weißfisch gut abschrecken. Angeln würde ich mit Matchrute und Waggler und dazu die sogennate Liftmontage (Hauptbebleiung auf dem Vorfach). Die besten Chancen auf Schleien hat man im April und auch schon im März (zumindest an flachen Gewässern).Petri Heil wünscht Veit!!!


----------



## Kevin (27. Januar 2002)

Hi leute,ich habe dieses coole forum entdeckt und wollte nun auch mal posten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rstmal gratuliere ich zur iddee auf schleien zu gehen,ist übrigens mein absouluter lieblingsfisch.wie schon im beitrag vorher gesagt ist dunkles futter wichtig.ich mische in mein futte rimmer sehr viel erde,wenn ich übehaupt anfüttere.aber einen tipp hätte ich da den ich an deiner stelle mal ausprobieren würde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




s gibt son pulver zu kaufen,nennt sich "mais power schleie",das mixt man mit mais und es soll dann angeblich nur schleinen locken.ich ahbe das zeug schon versucht,und die lockwirkung ist auch gross,allerdings haben an diesem tag einige andere tatsachen dazu geführt das ich garnichts gefangen habe... ;-(
nun,sonst habe ich auch nix mehr hinzuzufügen .petri heil.MfG,Kevin.


----------



## Kevin (27. Januar 2002)

Hmm,das mit diesen ;-( war eigentlich andres beabsichtiggt.....eins ist mir noch eingefallen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




leine Nussbolies sollen sehr sehr gut auf schleie sein!


----------



## Veit (28. Januar 2002)

Hallo Kevin!
Von Mais als Schleienköder halte ich ehrlich gesagt gar nichts, weil ich glaube dass die Schleien viel mehr auf lebende Köder stehen.
In Zimt (!) eingelegte Maden sind meine uneingeschränkten Favoriten, zumindest in Gewässern mit kleinem Weißfischbestand.
Ansonsten ist ein Mistwurmbündel oder auch ein Tauwurm bei den Schleien immer besser angekommen als Mais. 
Es ist aber natürlich auch möglich dass die Schleien woanders auch sehr gut auf Mais beißen.Petri Heil wünscht Veit!!!PS: Wenn das Wetter so warm bleibt geht meine Schleiensaison wohl schon in zwei bis drei Wochen los.


----------



## Karpfenprofi Niki (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Also War Vorgestern mal was zum spaß auf barsch mit
einem Paternostersystem (2haken also und unten das Blei)
Habe es ans Schilf geworfen und gewartet bis meine feederspitze
ausschlug nachz 10min.hats gebissen hab erst gedacht großer Barsch und was wars eine Schleie von 30cm|bigeyes|supergri. Habe danach noch 5weitere gefangen.Alle so um die 30-40cm.#6#6
Köder waren oben köderfisch und unten am haken Wurmstück.
Gruß Niki

PS: Habe aber auch noch 3Barsche so um die 20-30cm gefangen.:vik:


----------



## sam1000-0 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleienangeln*



Karpfenprofi Niki schrieb:


> Also War Vorgestern mal was zum spaß auf barsch mit
> einem Paternostersystem (2haken also und unten das Blei)
> Habe es ans Schilf geworfen und gewartet bis meine feederspitze
> ausschlug nachz 10min.hats gebissen hab erst gedacht großer Barsch und was wars eine Schleie von 30cm|bigeyes|supergri. Habe danach noch 5weitere gefangen.Alle so um die 30-40cm.#6#6
> ...


 
Dickes Petri zu den Fischen!
Ich hab eine besondere Freude an Schleienangeln!:vik:
Versuch sie mal mit feiner Pose zu beangeln und berichte mal hier ob dir das Spaß gemacht hat.
Bei mir war es"Liebe auf den ersten Blick"-Aktion bei der ersten Schleie die ich gefangen hab.Die kämpfen wirklich sehr gut.#6


----------



## Siermann (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Sorry aber ich hbe echt keine Lust ständig das selbe hier über das Schleienangeln zu schreiben.
Schau doch mal hier...auserdem heißt der Thread genau wie deiner und dort ist alles genau erklärt worde von mir wie und wo du angeln mußt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=192736

mfg
Tim


----------



## Philla (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleienangeln*



Siermann schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich hbe echt keine Lust ständig das selbe hier über das Schleienangeln zu schreiben.
> Schau doch mal hier...auserdem heißt der Thread genau wie deiner und dort ist alles genau erklärt worde von mir wie und wo du angeln mußt.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=192736
> ...




Dann mach es doch einfach nicht?

Sehe nicht wo du dazu aufgefordert worden bist.


----------



## daci7 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleienangeln*



Siermann schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich hbe echt keine Lust ständig das selbe hier über das Schleienangeln zu schreiben.
> Schau doch mal hier...auserdem heißt der Thread genau wie deiner und dort ist alles genau erklärt worde von mir wie und wo du angeln mußt.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=192736
> ...



Naja, nach knapp 9 Jahren interessiert er sich auch bestimmt nicht mehr für die Antworten hier :q


----------



## Karpfenprofi Niki (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleienangeln*

Ich angeln eig. auch nur mit einer feinen pose
auf Schleie.
Aber an dem Tag hat darauf nix gebissen.
Also hab ich umgestellt auf Paternoster.
Gruß Niki


----------

